# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  CTCSS Generator  with LCD

## sv1iyb

Κατασκευάζω μια γεννήτρια υποτονιών με LCD 1X6 για έναν πομποδέκτη στα 2 μέτρα και έχει ένα chip της Atmel το AT89C2051.
Αυτό λέει ο κατασκευαστής πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί, (με ένα αρχείο .hex) πριν μπει και κολληθεί στο κύκλωμα.
Ξέρει κανείς κάποιο φτηνό τρόπο να το προγραμματίσω, διότι δεν διαθέτω την ανάλογη συσκευή για να προγραμματίσω Atmel.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Βαγγέλης

----------

